# Eco complete red?



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Im thinking of doing a 1" layer of peat moss then getting 2 bags of eco complete for the top layer. But now I see they have a red colored one. Has any one used this yet? I wanted to see pics of a tank done with this. Cause i dont know which color to choose.
*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I thing the black looks better. On the other hand, not sure if I have ever seen the red stuff available, locally at least. Can't recall ever seeing it in any tank pics either.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

My favorite color is red and I still think the black looks better for a tank.

One employee of a LFS that I went to was telling me it looked nice in tanks, but I think he was just trying to sell it to me, it was really dusty. <.<


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

I have not seen the red in a tank either. I don't know if this helps but they have a volcano red also. CaribSea Planted Aquarium | Eco-Complete Planted | Eco-Complete Red | Floramax
I found this small picture Redirect Notice


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought I wouldn't like the red. I'm color-deficient, so I accidentally bought it. When I was rinsing it in the bright light I noticed it didn't seem as brown as I thought it was. I asked my roommate and he said it was as red as a rose! I was upset, but, at the same time I laughed! Well, I had a 5lb bag of black pebbles handy, so I mixed and continued rinsing. Once the fog settled, it actually looked pretty nice under my Floramax T8 freshwater bulb. Hope the pic helps!


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh and my old 2.5g filter is in the tank to keep the bacteria colonies up, while I get my new filter established


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

Lokking good!!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Although not a bright red I like the look of pro choice select. and it only costs $7 for a 50 pound bag. But I did have to contact the manufacturere and special order it here through a local landscape place.

see:

Pro's Choice Products


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Dont bother with the peat moss, its just gonna cause you to have a mess.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

mk4gti said:


> Dont bother with the peat moss, its just gonna cause you to have a mess.


Depends on how you do it.

When I added peat moss and sand, filled the tank and then planted it was a total mess. Immediately after setup you couldn't see 1/4" into the tank. Then a few days later the water was clear but you had a surface scum and lots of floaties also. Which only cleared up after adding the first platy or guppy. (They act like little surface vacuum cleaners. *old dude)

But when I added the peat moss first and added water just to the top of that layer, then used sand on top, the sand trapped the peat moss. I then wet the sand layer, and added the pc select over the sand and wet it again.


In addition to using the sand to trap the peat moss, I then plant the plants before filling the tank. 

Then fill the tank with water poured over a dish.


the result was an almost totally clear tank immediately. And a totally clear tank in a few hours.

the key is the sand and planting before filling the tank.


my .02


----------

